# newbie with PCOS



## kirsty1982 (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

Well I'm new to this site and not actually sure where to start lol

Me and my partner have been ttc for 4 years without much luck.  I have been diagnosed with PCOS quite a while ago and finally plucked up the courage to go to the doctors about it all.  Been referred to the specialist who is really lovely and is testing me for various things.  Had a transabdominal and transvaginal ultrasound yesterday and have to go for an xray to check if my tubes are blocked in 10 days time (I'm really nervous about this as I'm unsure of what to expect).  

Don't really have anyone to talk too about all this who understands the situation I'm currently in.  After 4 years of trying I'm finding it hard to be positive about the future even more so when everywhere I look everyone either seems to have a baby or is pregnant.  I'm just hoping that they can do something to help me as I would love to have a baby more than anything.

I was hoping to find people on here who are in similar situations who I can talk too and to generally find out information.

Thanks for reading this

Kirsty, x


----------



## still a mum (Jul 31, 2010)

welcome kirsty1982 x

i am 28,i also have pcos was diognosed in 2006 x all is fine with dp we have been ttc for in total 9 yrs x we fell pg with dd after 4yrs ttc unfortunately she passed away aged 4 wks old then we have been ttc for over 5yrs since her death x X x 


after you get your test results back they might start u on metformin and clomid and if that doesnt work maybe ovarian drilling and if u have no luck with that maybe ivf x this is the line of treatment i recieved although it does vary from clinic 2 clinic x any questions please msg me hun x gd luck and i hope u get a bfp soon x


----------



## kirsty1982 (Nov 26, 2010)

Thank you both for replying it's good to know I'm not the only one in this situation it gets lonely with not having many people to talk too who understands. 

Mandy thanks for putting my mind at ease over the xray just hoping it doesn't hurt like the ultrasound did yesterday. I am trying to be positive it just gets hard sometimes. Goodluck with you though fingers crossed everything works out for the best for you.

Still a mum sorry to hear about that and fingers crossed for you too. I'm also 28 I found out I had pcos when I was 16 and at that age I wasn't interested in children but now things are so different I never thought I would want a child so much. Can we stay in touch it would be great to be able to ask you questions and just have someone to chat too who is going through the same thing. Hope you get your BFP soon too x


----------



## still a mum (Jul 31, 2010)

thx babe of course we can x i would love 2 be able to put ur mind at ease in ur hour of need x this site is a god send when going through treatment x where are you having treatment? im having mine in london at homerton hospital x


----------



## kirsty1982 (Nov 26, 2010)

Awwwwwwww brill thanks Hun means a lot. I'm having my treatment in burnley at burnley hospital the consultant seems really nice. She hasn't mentioned any treatments to me yet but that's probably because she is getting all the tests done first. She did mention ivf but that was cause I'm overweight ad she said my bmi would have to be Under 30 before I could have that ( think she was prewarning me just invade it came too it) we are lucky as we can have 3 attempts at ivf on the nhs I just hope it doesn't have to get that far. I'm currently on a weight management course to help me kickstart my weight lose to help me on my way so fingers crossed


----------



## kirsty1982 (Nov 26, 2010)

Yes ty mandy that does help least I'll know what to expect thanks again


----------



## kirsty1982 (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh just one other thing to you both or anyone else Reading this have you ever heard of someones ovaries being higher in the body than they normally are. When I had my scan yesterday the nurse said she was finding it difficult to get a clear view of my ovaries as they were higher than normal I've never been told that before and can't find anything on the Internet either


----------



## still a mum (Jul 31, 2010)

yh they said that 2 me when i went for 1 scan but then the next time they said it was normal so not sure what all that was about lol! never did get to the bottom of it but no one has said anything to me since??


----------



## kirsty1982 (Nov 26, 2010)

sorry for late reply was busy watching im a celeb last night lol well i have never been told it before maybe its just something and nothing, maybe she just wasn't very good at her job ha ha  

well hopefully it won't be an issue, i'm just wishing the days away now till my next appointment with the consultant in january.

what treatment are you currently going through?


----------



## still a mum (Jul 31, 2010)

im currently on a frozen embryo transfer cycle x they wont be transfered until mid december, just down regulating with injections at the mo x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Welcome to FF, Kirsty!! This is a great website for support, information, laughter and friendship, it has kept me (relatively!) sane though all my treatment!

Believe me, there are so many people here who know how you feel. I have left Ikea in tears because it seemed that half the women in there were pregnant, after that I didn't go out for over a fortnight because I just couldn't bear to see happy families. Having fertility problems really is a rollercoaster of emotions. The doctors will do all the tests they can to diagnose you and then tailor any treatment to your circumstances. Concentrate on the end result rather than all these tests.

Here are some links which you should find really useful &#8230;&#8230;

What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ CLICK HERE

Starting out & Diagnosis ~ CLICK HERE

We have a PCOS board - CLICK HERE I am sure the lovely ladies there will be able to help you.

We also have a newbie night in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet other new members and a few more experienced (I won't use the term "old"!) members will be there to answer any questions you have about the site. CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT

We also have location boards where you can speak to other members in your area, perhaps they are even using the same clinic - here is the Lancs section CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

Sue 

ps - we even have an I'm a Celebrity thread if you are an addict!  CLICK HERE


----------



## jenna201 (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi Hun, welcome to FF I too have pcos was finally diagnosed this year after telling docs i had it over 3 years ago. you are not alone and you will get so much support on here to help you thru your journey. I had a laparoscopy in 2008 and my gyne found both my tubes blockes so he done a procedure at the same time to unblock them, i tried metformin and clomid with no success and just had ovarian drilling done in septmeber which has gone well as far as the docs can see so i am now back on clomid again to see if it works. dont stress too much about the ivf as u have a good few options to try before u get to that stage. you are doing really well by tryin to drop the weight as that will increase ur chances even more and it is very common with pcos so dont feel bad. i wish you all the best for your xrays and hope they come back ok and u can get started on your treatment xxx


----------

